# Wo bleibt GTR Evolution bei STEAM?



## msdd63 (7. August 2008)

Hi Leute

GTR Evolution wurde als Add On für den 24.07. angekündigt. Nur über STEAM ladbar. Es ist aber keine Spur davon bei STEAM. Weiß jemand was ich nicht weiß oder wartet Ihr auch???


----------



## Klutten (7. August 2008)

PCGH - News: GTR Evolution kommt am 14. August - Infos und Screenshots

Was anderes habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehört. Zocke mich momentan auf der Nordschleife (V2.1) mit Race 07 ein. Mal sehen wie dann die erste professionelle PC Umsetzung aussieht. Freu mich wie an Weihnachten. ^^


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (7. August 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Zocke mich momentan auf der Nordschleife (V2.1) mit Race 07 ein. Mal sehen wie dann die erste professionelle PC Umsetzung aussieht. Freu mich wie an Weihnachten. ^^



Ich freu mich auch schon, gleich am 14. geht´s in den Laden 
üben tue ich die Nordschleife aber mit BMW M3 Challenge

MFG


----------



## Klutten (7. August 2008)

BMW M3 Challenge -> Nürburgring Grand Prix Kurs = langweilig  ^^

Ich meine die Nordschleife ...die geilsten 20,832km der Welt ...die grüne Hölle ...und nicht die langweiligen 4,5km Rundkurs. 

Kann jedem Rennsportbegeisterten nur ans Herz legen, mal beim VLN Langstreckenpokal vorbei zu schauen. Besser gehts nimmer.


----------



## Fransen (8. August 2008)

Bis jetzt war ich einmal auf der Nordschleife
Und das als Zuschauer beim 24H Rennen.

Hamma Atmosphäre dort, besonders bei Nacht

GTR Evolution wird wohl auch in meinen PC einzug halten


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (8. August 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> BMW M3 Challenge -> Nürburgring Grand Prix Kurs = langweilig  ^^
> 
> Ich meine die Nordschleife ...die geilsten 20,832km der Welt ...die grüne Hölle ...und nicht die langweiligen 4,5km Rundkurs.
> 
> Kann jedem Rennsportbegeisterten nur ans Herz legen, mal beim VLN Langstreckenpokal vorbei zu schauen. Besser gehts nimmer.



Nüx da GP Kurs, ich hab nen Nordshleifen Mod runtergeladen, sau geil.
Ich guck schon seit 8 Jahren die 24h vom Nürburg Ring, wirklich richtig gut besser als F1, leider nur einmal im Jahr


MFG


----------



## Klutten (8. August 2008)

Den Mod für das Mini-Spiel? Erstaunlich.

Außer dem 24h-Rennen gibt es noch zehn weitere VLN-Rennen jährlich. Leider wird da nix im Fernsehen übertragen. Muss man live dabei sein.


----------



## xTc (8. August 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Den Mod für das Mini-Spiel? Erstaunlich.
> 
> Außer dem 24h-Rennen gibt es noch zehn weitere VLN-Rennen jährlich. Leider wird da nix im Fernsehen übertragen. Muss man live dabei sein.



Richtig.  Nächstes Wochenende ALMS. Ich bin da.

Aber wo bekomm ich den die Mini-Mod damit ich mitm BMW über die Schleife kann?

Auch GTR Evo. freu ich mich auch schon total. 


Gruß


----------



## msdd63 (8. August 2008)

Ich hab noch mal nachgelesen. Der 14.08. stimmt. Ich hab mir bei GTR4u.de die Nordschleife für Race 07 runtergeladen. Die Strecke ist aber im Spiel nicht auffindbar. Muß ich mich wohl bis zum 14. gedulden um auf die Grüne Hölle einzubiegen.


----------



## Klutten (8. August 2008)

Ich habe mich heute auch schlau gemacht. Leider deutet Vieles auf den 30.09.08 als Veröffentlichungstag hin. Hoffentlich ist das nicht wahr. ^^


----------



## push@max (8. August 2008)

ich hoffe auch auf den 14.8...will die Strecke dann paal Mal abfahren damit ich nächstes Jahr voll den Durchblick habe...plane jetzt schon mit paar Freunden dahin zu fahren, das wird sicherlich ein Erlebnis!


----------



## Klutten (8. August 2008)

Sonntagsfahrer ^^


----------



## JimBeam (11. August 2008)

Neues Releasedatum ist anscheinend der 21.08. Bleibt zu hoffen das es dabei bleibt.


----------



## Tobi (19. August 2008)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Neues Releasedatum ist anscheinend der 21.08. Bleibt zu hoffen das es dabei bleibt.



Bah, übermorgen ises soweit.
Wird auch Zeit. :]


----------



## push@max (19. August 2008)

Sieht gut aus mit morgen, das Datum bei amazon ist gleich geblieben...*freu*


----------



## push@max (20. August 2008)

Hat schon jemand nun das Spiel gezockt? 

Würde mich über eure ersten Impressionen freuen...


----------



## Klutten (20. August 2008)

Das Spiel ist bis heute noch nicht mal bei mir im Steam aufgetaucht. Auch die offizielle Homepage gibt keine weiteren Termine aus. Leider.


----------



## JimBeam (20. August 2008)

Laut den Leuten im gtr4u.de Forum gabs das Spiel heute schon bei vielen MM Fillialen und auch in anderen Läden, nur über Steam noch nicht.


----------



## Klutten (20. August 2008)

Auf der Homepage von gtr4u.de hab ich grad nix gefunden ...hätte ich mal ins Forum geschaut. 

Gleich morgen mal den Media Markt checken.


----------



## push@max (20. August 2008)

Eigentlich bin ich mit meiner Frage einen Tag zu früh, laut amazon soll das Spiel am 21.8 rauskommen.


----------



## Klutten (21. August 2008)

Habe heute einen Bekannten zu Media Markt geschickt und der hat eines der letzten dort abgegriffen. Freu mich auf morgen und auf den Vergleich der Nordschleife mit der V2.1 von Race07. Das G25 ist schon angebracht und die Handschuhe liegen auch parat.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. August 2008)

Ich habs mir vorhin auch bei MM geholt, sau geiles Spiel und der Eifelkurs ist etwas anders als bei rFactor (bzw. bei der M3 Challenge) und ein bissl schwieriger, da enger.
Das zickigste Fahrzeug bis jetzt ist der Koenigsegg (Straßenversion), der ist mit Analogcontroller kaum auf der Straße zu halten. Aber ich glaube die haben sich etwas verschrieben der Koenigsegg hat "nur" 475 Nm Drehmoment laut den GTR Spezifikationen  

MFG

MFG


----------



## push@max (21. August 2008)

ich werde es mir auch direkt kaufen, ist sicherlich eine gute Investition


----------



## push@max (22. August 2008)

Ich bin jetzt die ersten Runden auf der Nordschleife gefahren und muss leider sagen, dass die Umsetzung der Strecke meiner Ansicht nach nicht gerade gut gelungen ist.

Ich bezieh mich dabei auf den Vergleich einer MOD, die es für rFactor gibt. Irgendwie ist die Strecke bei Evolution zu eben, es gibt nicht gerade viele Bodenwellen.

Wer die Strecke schon mal beim 24h Rennen gesehen hat, weiss wie es dort hoch und runter geht. Die Döttinger Höhe kommt schon fast als ebene Gerade rüber, außerdem wurde mit den Strecken-Details gespart, normalerweise ist die Strecke voll mit Fan-Malereien (ich spiele mit max. Details). 

Werden jetzt noch paar andere Strecken fahren, hoffentlich sind die besser als die Grüne Hölle.


----------



## JimBeam (22. August 2008)

Ich bin ein paar Runden mit dem Z4 auf der NOS gefahren, ich finde das es einen schon gut durchschüttelt, auch sonst fährt sich die Schleife einfach runter als die rFactor/GTR2 Mod.
Von der Atmosphäre und dem drumherum find ich auch die Mod Schleife besser, aber die Details seh ich mir einmal an und gut ist. 
Was ich schade finde ist das es kein 24H Layout gibt, also ohne Mercedes Arena mit Dunlop-Kehre.
Hab ausserdem gemerkt das die Kombination NOS+Aston Martin+Regen+Gamepad ziemlich tötlich ist. 

Was mir negativ aufgefallen ist, ist das aufploppen der Bäume fällt gerade auf der Döttinger Höhe extrem auf.

Ich hab auch ein paar Runden mit den WTCC Extreme gedreht, die sind zwar fiktiv machen aber eine Menge Fun.


----------



## push@max (23. August 2008)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Was ich schade finde ist das es kein 24H Layout gibt, also ohne Mercedes Arena mit Dunlop-Kehre.



Das stimmt allerdings!, echt schade das man das kleine Stück nicht hinzugefügt hat, für mich ist die Strecke deshalb unvollständig, weil ein guter "Atmo"-Teil fehlt.


----------



## Klutten (23. August 2008)

Seit gestern Abend habe ich das Spiel nun auch auf dem Rechner, nachdem ich die verwirrende online/offline Installation gepeilt habe. Es gibt gleichermaßen einige positive wie auch negative Punkte an dem Spiel. Natürlich geht es um die Nordschleife, da es an Grand-Prix-Strecken meist nicht viel falsch zu machen gibt. Die Atmosphäre ist nicht so packend wie beim GTR2-Mod, dafür kommt die Bewaldung der realen Nordschleife näher. 

Das die Strecke so eben ist, und man kaum Schläge spürt ist traurige Realität, da kann man Simbin keinen Vorwurf machen. Die Nordschleife ist mittlerweile nun mal einfach nicht mehr so rau. Der GTR2-Mod punktet hier mit dem guten alten Fahrgefühl! Trotzdem ziehen Fahrzeuge nahezu überall immer in die richtige Richtung. Größtes Manko meinerseits ist das handzahme Fahrverhalten der Fahrzeuge. Ich fahre ohne jegliche Hilfen und schaffe es nicht, einen Wagen zum Ausbrechen zu bekommen. Da waren die Fahrzeuge bisher biestiger, was auch von Nöten ist, denn 600 PS und bis zu 900 Nm fahren sich real nicht wie auf Schienen. 

Auch der Sound wurde mal wieder nicht verbessert. Mir fehlen immer noch richtige Geräusche aus den Radkästen, denn das ist viel zu wenig, was GTR Evolution bietet. Wirkliche Verbesserungen findet man hauptsächlich bei der Gegner-KI. Die ist sehr gut geworden!

Ansonsten sehr gelungen. Mal schauen, wie es online aussieht.


----------



## JimBeam (23. August 2008)

Also der Sound ist doch verbessert wurden, z.B. das Reifenquitschen gabs in GTR2 nicht.
Auch scheint die Physik ziemlich Realistisch zu sein, und ich find es sogar ein weniger schwerer als in GTR2.
Was mit negativ aufgefallen ist sind die Skins der Wagen die alle lieblos zusammengeklatscht aussehen, und mir nicht wirklich gefallen. Sollen sie wenigsten die Templates zu painten freigeben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Also der Sound ist doch verbessert wurden, z.B. das Reifenquitschen gabs in GTR2 nicht.


 
Jep, aber es hört sich eben nicht sehr realistisch an. Habe das Spiel jetzt auch und heute Morgen getestet.



JimBeam schrieb:


> Auch scheint die Physik ziemlich Realistisch zu sein, und ich find es sogar ein weniger schwerer als in GTR2.


 
Na ja, ansichtssache. Eben ein Rennspiel, aber nicht schwerer als andere Spiele dieses Genres.



JimBeam schrieb:


> Was mit negativ aufgefallen ist sind die Skins der Wagen die alle lieblos zusammengeklatscht aussehen, und mir nicht wirklich gefallen. Sollen sie wenigsten die Templates zu painten freigeben.


 
Wieder jep,
die Grafik von Grid ist besser.

Ich muss die Nordschleife mal testen.
Aber Le Mans bei Grid rockt schon, mal sehen, ob die Nordschleife ebenfalls reißt.


----------



## push@max (24. August 2008)

Anscheinend kommt das Spiel bei einigen doch nicht so gut an...hätte um ehrlich zu sein auch mehr erwartet.


----------



## Klutten (24. August 2008)

Eigentlich ist das Spiel schon ganz gut. Leider ist der wichtigste Punkt des Spiels, das Fahrverhalten der Fahrzeuge, viel zu einfach geworden. Da war es bei Race07 noch um einiges schwieriger einen Tourenwagen in den Kurven zu beherrschen. Ich schnupper noch ein wenig rein. Das wird schon noch.

EDIT: Für einen kurzen Spaß zwischendurch sind R-Cade-Rennen sehr lustig.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (19. Dezember 2008)

So ich grab mal den Thread wieder aus, bei starken Interesse könnte man ja vlt. einen GTR Sammelthread daraus machen 

Ich wollte mal wissen, was ihr so auf der Nordschleife/Nürbugring(Nordschleife + GP kurz) für Zeiten in den Asphalt brennt 

Ich fang mal an:
Nordschleife 
-R8 Straßenversion: 7:25.1xx mit Automatikschaltung und ABS auf niedrig
-BMW Extreme 6:25.xxx Automatikschaltung und ABS auf niedrig

Nürbugring
-R8 Straßenversion: 8:58.xxx mit Automatikschaltung und ABS auf niedrig


MFG


----------



## JackBlack89 (20. Dezember 2008)

gute idee, 

nordschleife:
- aston martin dbr9:   6.43.xxx standartsetup, sequentielles getriebe, ohne abs etc.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. Dezember 2008)

Eine Zeit hab ich noch:
Nordschleife
-Koenigsegg CCX (Straßenversion) 6:47.xxx mit Automatikschaltung und ABS auf niedrig.


MFG


----------

